# Cincinnati, OH



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a place in or reasonably near Cincinnati, Ohio to install Pedders GSR struts? (My dealer is paying for it but the stipulation is that GM dealers cannot do the installing due to warranty considerations.)


----------

